# First solo shoot... kinda nervous =(



## little_angel (Nov 4, 2006)

I have a friend who is a fashion photographer in Phoenix, and I offered to help him and do some TFP shoots. Well, he just sent me a myspace and asked if I could do one TOMORROW 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I'm really excited... it's a true modeling shoot, and it will really help my portfolio, but it's my first time doing it alone and I've got a pretty major case of nerves!

I'm fixin to scour the archives to make sure my kit is workable, I just needed to vent!


----------



## kimmy (Nov 4, 2006)

my first photoshoot, i was SO nervous! i was in summer school at the time, and i had school that day and directly after school i had to drive down to the beach and do the shoot. i got nothing done at school that day hahaha! 

but it will work out, and you'll have tonnes of fun i'm sure! good luck! post pictures when you get them if you can


----------



## little_angel (Nov 4, 2006)

Thanks so much!! I know I'll have a good time... It's nothing I haven't done 100 times, it's just like since I'm the ONLY one, if it gets eff'ed up, it's all me!!! LOL

I'll totally post pics, because I'm going to hang around the shoot to get the CD afterwards


----------



## MacVirgin (Nov 4, 2006)

that's great, good luck!


----------



## little_angel (Nov 4, 2006)

i think i posted this in the wrong forum... but on well .... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




http://specktra.net/showthread.php?t=58642


----------

